# Nupro All Natural Dog Supplement - Opinions?



## whitneyk1719

A month or so ago, Baron started having small bald spots show up on his face. Demodectic Mange was the culprit and thanks to the awesome information on the Sticky on this forum for holistic treatment for demodex mange, it has gotten better. I've been looking into supplements for him to help boost his immune system and came across Nupro All Natural Dog Supplement. Is it something worth while or should I pass and keep looking? Any opinions or suggestions on a alternative supplement is greatly appreciated! 


Side note: I prefer holistic treatment however, if holistic does not seem to be working then he will definitely go to the vet. His wellbeing comes before my personal preferences. :smile2:


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Nupro contains nutritional yeast cultures, which isn't the same as Brewer's Yeast, but, if a dog has or has had yeast issues, I would use it in moderation. Also contains Flax which some dogs are sensitive to, mine included.
Nupro does have the NASC seal (tested ingredients)!

Other products to look at:

Multi Vitamin: Feed Sentials K-9: Whole ground foods: https://market.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/search?q=feed+sentials

Bixbi Organic Immunity: https://www.chewy.com/bixbi-organic-pet-superfood-immunity/dp/43168 

Adored Beast Phytoplankton: https://market.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/products/phyto-synergy-phytoplankton

Remember to begin any new item in small amounts and work up to recommended dosage to prevent gut issues.


Moms


----------



## jaudlee

I use the SILVER nupro supplement for joint & immunity. I noticed after almost a whole 5 pound jar that his slight limp was gone! I did notice a tiny increase in itching, but he has always been itchy and it could have just been me going more insane over it lol I recommend it as a quality product, I dont know if it will help you, but it helped me


----------



## whitneyk1719

Momto2GSDs said:


> Nupro contains nutritional yeast cultures, which isn't the same as Brewer's Yeast, but, if a dog has or has had yeast issues, I would use it in moderation. Also contains Flax which some dogs are sensitive to, mine included.
> Nupro does have the NASC seal (tested ingredients)!
> 
> Other products to look at:
> 
> Multi Vitamin: Feed Sentials K-9: Whole ground foods: https://market.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/search?q=feed+sentials
> 
> Bixbi Organic Immunity: https://www.chewy.com/bixbi-organic-pet-superfood-immunity/dp/43168
> 
> Adored Beast Phytoplankton: https://market.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/products/phyto-synergy-phytoplankton
> 
> Remember to begin any new item in small amounts and work up to recommended dosage to prevent gut issues.
> 
> 
> Moms




Thank you! I will look into these. I did notice that the Nupro does list garlic which I know is not ok to give to our dogs so I may avoid it. I did come across Dr. Harvey's E-Mune Boost that may be worth a shot.


----------



## whitneyk1719

jaudlee said:


> I use the SILVER nupro supplement for joint & immunity. I noticed after almost a whole 5 pound jar that his slight limp was gone! I did notice a tiny increase in itching, but he has always been itchy and it could have just been me going more insane over it lol I recommend it as a quality product, I dont know if it will help you, but it helped me



Awesome! It does list garlic as an ingredient. Should that be an issue since they aren't supposed to have garlic?


----------



## Momto2GSDs

whitneyk1719 said:


> Thank you! I will look into these. I did notice that the Nupro does list garlic which I know is not ok to give to our dogs so I may avoid it. I did come across Dr. Harvey's E-Mune Boost that may be worth a shot.


Hi Whitney,
Garlic is fine for dogs if given in the correct dosage's.
I've been using it for years and so do many on this site. 

*Garlic for Dogs - Health Benefits*
Garlic has been used for thousands of years in Chinese and Ayurvedic medicine. It contains at least 30 compounds that have been found to be useful for a variety of conditions from skin disorders to cancer. In fact, holistic veterinarians have been recommending garlic for many years for its multiple health benefits. 
Below are the main health benefits of garlic for dogs: 

· *Boosting the Immune System* 
Garlic stimulates immune functions in the bloodstream by increasing the activities of killer cells (cells that seek out and destroy invading microbes and cancer cells). It is therefore beneficial for dogs with suppressed immune systems and dogs fighting cancer. Moderate garlic supplementation in the diets of even healthy dogs can boost their immunity and prevent cancer.
· *Fighting Bacterial/Viral/Fungal Infections* 
Garlic is a powerful antimicrobial and antibiotic and is effective in fighting various forms of internal or external bacterial, viral, or fungal infection, including parasites (e.g tapeworms) and protozoan organisms (e.g. giardia). 
Fresh garlic fed as part of a dog's diet can fight infections of the mouth, throat, respiratory tract, stomach, or intestines. Crushed garlic diluted in olive oil can be used as a topical antiseptic for minor injuries, ear infections or ear mites.
· *Enhancing Liver Function* 
Garlic has detoxifying effects. At least six compounds contained in garlic can enhance liver function by helping the liver to eliminate toxins from the body, thereby preventing toxic accumulation that may lead to cancerous growths.
· *Lowering Blood Cholesterol and Triglyceride Levels* 
Uncooked garlic mixed in with food helps to lower blood cholesterol and triglyceride levels in dogs, making it useful for certain breeds (e.g. miniature schnauzers, beagles) that are predisposed to hyperlipidemia, a condition in which the amount of fats (lipids) in the blood are elevated. 
· *Cardiovascular Tonic* 
A compound in garlic is effective at preventing blood clot formation in the vascular system. It can also reduce cholesterol levels and fat buildup in the arteries (atherosclerosis). Therefore, it is an excellent cardiovascular tonic for older dogs.
· *Tick/Flea Repellent* 
The exact reason and extent of garlic's effect on tick and flea prevention is not clear. It may be due to the odor released through the dog's skin as the compounds in garlic are metabolized. Whatever the reason, there are a lot of anecdotal reports on the effectiveness of garlic (especially in combination with brewer's yeast) as a tick/flea repellent. http://www.natural-dog-health-remedies.com/garlic-for-dogs.html#top 

Dr. Lisa S. Newman,ND, PH.D. : Garlic itself simply does not contain the same concentration of thiosulphate as onions do. In fact, it is barely traceable in garlic, and is readily excreted from the body. Despite this, garlic is falling victim to mass hysteria. There are 51,174 websites devoted to warnings about the toxicity of garlic. Yet there is little scientific data to back this claim other than those small amounts of thiosulphate. There are still over 400,000 sites proclaiming the benefits of garlic, many from reputable holistic veterinarians who have widely used it in their practice for many years.
http://animalwellnessmagazine.com/is-garlic-safe-or-not/ 

William PollaK DVM “Not only does it repel parasites internally, it also promotes gastrointestinal health and eases arthritic pain.”

Martin Goldstein *DVM*: The Nature of Healing: pg. 63 – “Addresses digestive tract problems and it’s a very effective natural antidote to fleas. Pg. 148 – A natural antibiotic and aide in digestion, rich in vitamins A,B complex and C, proteins and trace minerals and it an excellent antibacterial agent and antioxidant. It may also boost liver function and prevent heart disease, cancer and other degenerative diseases---and basically do everything but make your pet fly! :+). Pg. 242 = Respiratory Problems: “Garlic, goldenseal, and propolis, all with natural antibiotic properties are also useful.” 

Earl Mindell *– R.Ph., Ph.D.* : Nutrition & Health for Dogs: pg. 90 – Garlic strengthens the immune system and has antibiotic, antiviral, and antiparasitic properties. Garlic has a long illustrious career as a healing agent. Garlic has been found to inactivate cancer-causing substances and aids in destroying parasite.
DOSE; 2 clove per day, depending on size of dog will help to maintain a strong immune system.” Pg. 130 – Garlic helps keep your dog’s blood and blood vessels clean, and it helps reduce blockages that may already exist. “

Richard H. Pitcairn *DVM*: Natural Health for Dogs and Cats: Pg. 36 – “Not only is garlic tasty to many pets, it also helps to tone up the digestive tract and discourage worms and other parasites including fleas.” Pg. 87 – Garlic is also indicated for animals that tend to be overweight, suffer hip pain from arthritis or dysplasia.”
DOSE
*1/8 tsp to each cup of food 
OR
*10 to 15 pounds – half a clove
*20 to 40 pounds – 1 clove
*45 to 70 pounds – 2 cloves
*75 to 90 pounds – 2 and a half cloves
*100 pounds and over – 3 cloves

Martin Zucker/Carvel Tiekert *DVM* (founder of American Holistic Vet Medical Assoc): The Veterinarians’ Guide To Natural Remedies for Dogs: pg. 158 Robert Golstein *VMD*: “Garlic is an all-around immune system and cardiovascular tonic.” 
I have more references :+)



Moms


----------



## whitneyk1719

Momto2GSDs said:


> Hi Whitney,
> Garlic is fine for dogs if given in the correct dosage's.
> I've been using it for years and so do many on this site.
> 
> *Garlic for Dogs - Health Benefits*
> Garlic has been used for thousands of years in Chinese and Ayurvedic medicine. It contains at least 30 compounds that have been found to be useful for a variety of conditions from skin disorders to cancer. In fact, holistic veterinarians have been recommending garlic for many years for its multiple health benefits.
> Below are the main health benefits of garlic for dogs:
> 
> · *Boosting the Immune System*
> Garlic stimulates immune functions in the bloodstream by increasing the activities of killer cells (cells that seek out and destroy invading microbes and cancer cells). It is therefore beneficial for dogs with suppressed immune systems and dogs fighting cancer. Moderate garlic supplementation in the diets of even healthy dogs can boost their immunity and prevent cancer.
> · *Fighting Bacterial/Viral/Fungal Infections*
> Garlic is a powerful antimicrobial and antibiotic and is effective in fighting various forms of internal or external bacterial, viral, or fungal infection, including parasites (e.g tapeworms) and protozoan organisms (e.g. giardia).
> Fresh garlic fed as part of a dog's diet can fight infections of the mouth, throat, respiratory tract, stomach, or intestines. Crushed garlic diluted in olive oil can be used as a topical antiseptic for minor injuries, ear infections or ear mites.
> · *Enhancing Liver Function*
> Garlic has detoxifying effects. At least six compounds contained in garlic can enhance liver function by helping the liver to eliminate toxins from the body, thereby preventing toxic accumulation that may lead to cancerous growths.
> · *Lowering Blood Cholesterol and Triglyceride Levels*
> Uncooked garlic mixed in with food helps to lower blood cholesterol and triglyceride levels in dogs, making it useful for certain breeds (e.g. miniature schnauzers, beagles) that are predisposed to hyperlipidemia, a condition in which the amount of fats (lipids) in the blood are elevated.
> · *Cardiovascular Tonic*
> A compound in garlic is effective at preventing blood clot formation in the vascular system. It can also reduce cholesterol levels and fat buildup in the arteries (atherosclerosis). Therefore, it is an excellent cardiovascular tonic for older dogs.
> · *Tick/Flea Repellent*
> The exact reason and extent of garlic's effect on tick and flea prevention is not clear. It may be due to the odor released through the dog's skin as the compounds in garlic are metabolized. Whatever the reason, there are a lot of anecdotal reports on the effectiveness of garlic (especially in combination with brewer's yeast) as a tick/flea repellent. http://www.natural-dog-health-remedies.com/garlic-for-dogs.html#top
> 
> Dr. Lisa S. Newman,ND, PH.D. : Garlic itself simply does not contain the same concentration of thiosulphate as onions do. In fact, it is barely traceable in garlic, and is readily excreted from the body. Despite this, garlic is falling victim to mass hysteria. There are 51,174 websites devoted to warnings about the toxicity of garlic. Yet there is little scientific data to back this claim other than those small amounts of thiosulphate. There are still over 400,000 sites proclaiming the benefits of garlic, many from reputable holistic veterinarians who have widely used it in their practice for many years.
> http://animalwellnessmagazine.com/is-garlic-safe-or-not/
> 
> William PollaK DVM “Not only does it repel parasites internally, it also promotes gastrointestinal health and eases arthritic pain.”
> 
> Martin Goldstein *DVM*: The Nature of Healing: pg. 63 – “Addresses digestive tract problems and it’s a very effective natural antidote to fleas. Pg. 148 – A natural antibiotic and aide in digestion, rich in vitamins A,B complex and C, proteins and trace minerals and it an excellent antibacterial agent and antioxidant. It may also boost liver function and prevent heart disease, cancer and other degenerative diseases---and basically do everything but make your pet fly! :+). Pg. 242 = Respiratory Problems: “Garlic, goldenseal, and propolis, all with natural antibiotic properties are also useful.”
> 
> Earl Mindell *– R.Ph., Ph.D.* : Nutrition & Health for Dogs: pg. 90 – Garlic strengthens the immune system and has antibiotic, antiviral, and antiparasitic properties. Garlic has a long illustrious career as a healing agent. Garlic has been found to inactivate cancer-causing substances and aids in destroying parasite.
> DOSE; 2 clove per day, depending on size of dog will help to maintain a strong immune system.” Pg. 130 – Garlic helps keep your dog’s blood and blood vessels clean, and it helps reduce blockages that may already exist. “
> 
> Richard H. Pitcairn *DVM*: Natural Health for Dogs and Cats: Pg. 36 – “Not only is garlic tasty to many pets, it also helps to tone up the digestive tract and discourage worms and other parasites including fleas.” Pg. 87 – Garlic is also indicated for animals that tend to be overweight, suffer hip pain from arthritis or dysplasia.”
> DOSE
> *1/8 tsp to each cup of food
> OR
> *10 to 15 pounds – half a clove
> *20 to 40 pounds – 1 clove
> *45 to 70 pounds – 2 cloves
> *75 to 90 pounds – 2 and a half cloves
> *100 pounds and over – 3 cloves
> 
> Martin Zucker/Carvel Tiekert *DVM* (founder of American Holistic Vet Medical Assoc): The Veterinarians’ Guide To Natural Remedies for Dogs: pg. 158 Robert Golstein *VMD*: “Garlic is an all-around immune system and cardiovascular tonic.”
> I have more references :+)
> 
> 
> 
> Moms




Thank you for the info! I learn something new everyday lol


----------



## jaudlee

absolutely not a problem! Garlic is used for many things in dogs. I wouldnt go feeding cloves to dogs, but when properly incorporated it can be a great addition.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

As soon as bug season starts, I feed cloves, put thru a press right into their food! 

Springtime Bug Off is a garlic product many use: https://www.springtimeinc.com/product/bug-off-garlic-dogs/All-Natural-Dog-Supplements 

Moms


----------



## whitneyk1719

Momto2GSDs said:


> As soon as bug season starts, I feed cloves, put thru a press right into their food!
> 
> Springtime Bug Off is a garlic product many use: https://www.springtimeinc.com/product/bug-off-garlic-dogs/All-Natural-Dog-Supplements
> 
> Moms



Thank you! I'll check into that! We use YL Essential Oils at our house and I spray him with their Purification oil. I've never seen a flea or tick on him! We also use Wondercide's shampoo bar when we bathe him which I believe helps with the ticks and fleas as well. :smile2:


----------



## Momto2GSDs

whitneyk1719 said:


> Thank you! I'll check into that! We use YL Essential Oils at our house and I spray him with their Purification oil. I've never seen a flea or tick on him! We also use Wondercide's shampoo bar when we bathe him which I believe helps with the ticks and fleas as well. :smile2:


Those are all great products! Good job! :wink2:

Moms


----------

